# Lee Priest - Counting Macros



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What's peoples thoughts? I know alot of people who obsess over macros.

*can't get it to embed?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

There you go mate:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't count macros either. I keep a rough count on protein and overall calories. That's it. Unless I'm dieting. Then I watch my crabs. Seemed like a cool dude, apart from that tat on his face


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

summarize it mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im not sure if i think hes funny as fk or a nob


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I think anyone who takes advice on anything off an ausie with a tattooed face and a bleached quif needs to have a word with themselves


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Lee Priest is one of my favourate bb's ever and I like his face tatoo.

I want one, but my missus wont let me :confused1:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

looks a bit too syntholy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't count macros either. I keep a rough count on protein and overall calories. That's it. Unless I'm dieting. *Then I watch my crabs*. Seemed like a cool dude, apart from that tat on his face


All those fat chicks you've been banging mate!


----------



## Megafreak (Nov 9, 2012)

Lee is always entertaining


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

His arms look shi*e, is that synthol??


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

This was posted a couple of weeks ago & I agree 100% with Lee. Most of the macro obsessives I've met have the slim aesthetic look rather than the dense full bodied muscle look that true BB's should strive for.

And no, his arms aren't Synthol assisted, he just has the most incredible genetics, it's a shame that the politics of the Weider empire prevented him from fulfilling his true competitive potential over the years.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Lee Priest is one of my favourate bb's ever and I like his face tatoo.
> 
> I want one, but my missus wont let me :confused1:


I'd love one myself but dont think work would let me sit in front of clients with it. Bastards!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

This guy has had an awesome physique over the years!! type in youtube- lee priest at 16. and WOW does he look astonishing!!

I find it really difficult listening to people banging on about macros and then a big guy like him say there not necessary really messes with my head lol.

And you would think that a egg sandwich would take at least half hour to digest :/ but I guess he knows what works best for him


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'd love one myself but dont think work would let me sit in front of clients with it. Bastards!


I don't want one that big, more like Tysons


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

He looks fvckin stupid with that ink and hair.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'd love one myself but dont think work would let me sit in front of clients with it. Bastards!


Thought you said were trying to draw peoples attention away from your mahoosive suede :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Thought you said were trying to draw peoples attention away from your mahoosive suede :lol:


Hahahahaha! Maybe I should get my ankles tattooed in that case?!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahahaha! Maybe I should get my ankles tattooed in that case?!


Narh... you might be right... going with the nutcase look would probably stop people from even looking in the first place lol


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah fuk that I'd prefer to follow macros, makes progress so much easier,

That method may work for steroid users but not naturals, counting macros u can stay lean while building muscle as the surplus is just right rather than over eating and getting a higher fat to muscle gain ratio


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

But is he the exception to the rule?

Most people can't get away with eating like that. Christ most people can eat precisely what they're supposed to, be assisted in every way and still not come remotely close to his physique.

Whenever I've tried something similar, I've just got fat(ter) :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Lee Priest is one of my favourate bb's ever and I like his face tatoo.
> 
> I want one, but my missus wont let me :confused1:


Yep nothing wrong with face tattoos, there are a lot of guys and a few women in New Zealand, mainly Maori with facial tattoos, they each tell a story about the person.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Used to love watching Lee compete, thought he was one of the best bb when i was growing up....then something happened and he went of the rails, started ruining his body with tatts, dont mind tatts as i have 3 but his ones are random.....doesnt look good in that video to me, weird arm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair what needs to be considered is Lee is a genetic freak (yes the word genetic again) all you have to do is look at him in his early teens, the guy regularly bulked up to 285lbs and competed 100lb lighter, for anyone to then go "well Lee priest does not do it so nor should i" is foolish, this is not to say obsession suits everyone i prefer the structure it gives me and there are plenty of Pro's in the game who do count macro's.....it is good to see what he does or does not do but i would take it with a pinch of salt as to what you should do.....to be fair for many counting macro's is the only way they can progress otherwise they eat to much and get fat or to little and do not grow.....

Lee is one of my Fav bodybuilders and the rumour mill is that he will be competing at the NABBA Universe this year for Australia god i hope i get picked to judge


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> All those fat chicks you've been banging mate!


Haha you ****er

Fair play


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonder what his views are on nutrient timing :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lee Priest as a peson is a Grade A tit IMO.

His physique, training and knowledge how ever are beyond incredible, l have often said he had the best arms in BB'ing.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

That face tattoo is shocking, w t f was he thinking?

Anyway, i personally don't count macros but i understand why people do......


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The L Man said:


> He looks fvckin stupid with that ink and hair.


I bet he smashes loads of birds in though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's like usian bolt saying I eat chicken nuggets and hold a world record.

The exceptions don't make the rule


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

fletcher1 said:


> His arms look shi*e, is that synthol??


You are kidding right?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

fletcher1 said:


> His arms look shi*e, is that synthol??


Lol his arms look **** ? Then what's yours look like ?

Lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just cause he gets away with it that does not mean I will ! Or most people for that matter any way I don't think the poor guy can count that high lol,

Most high pro levels are extremely gifted us mortals are not blessed so have to count out macros


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Funny where he mocks branch warren :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> I bet he smashes loads of birds in though


Haha. Let's face it the girls he smashes will look fvcked up in their own way too. Who would find a tanned, duke nukem/***** hairstyled, inked up face manlet attractive? 100% srs.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Lee priest is one of my heroes. His physique @ around 21 years old is ****ing perfect in my opinion. I think counting protein is at least important to some if they arent used to eating so much. Just to make sure i get enough. As for fat and carbs, **** that. I need all i can get.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol his arms look **** ? Then what's yours look like ?
> 
> Lol


i honestly think his arms look terrible

they are clearly huge compared to mine, but just to syntholy? to me


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Funny where he mocks branch warren :lol:


Time to go pig hunting!!!


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I think anyone who takes advice on anything off an ausie with a tattooed face and a bleached quif needs to have a word with themselves


True legend of Aussie BBing, shame he didn't get on the Olympia stage more often.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> That face tattoo is shocking, w t f was he thinking?
> 
> Anyway, i personally don't count macros but i understand why people do......


You should get a face tattoo mate, cover up that thing a bit


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You have got to love lee priest, he has no motives. ..he just says what he thinks and I love how sarcastic he is.

How many times have you seen, jay,ronnie,branch,Phil eating a egg salad sandwich, those guys are allways banging on about rice and chicken with protein shakes and other supps. Lee priest will sit in kfc and smash a bucket of chicken to pieces.

I'm sure the others do too, but I bet they keep it their dirty little secret. .....and I love the way he takes the p1ss out of other bodybuilders, all the rest blow smoke up each others asses "I live what so and so does for the sport" blah blah heard it all before.

I live his controversial side, he may be a tit but he is a funny tit who gives it to you straight. ...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

cas said:


> You have got to love lee priest, he has no motives. ..he just says what he thinks and I love how sarcastic he is.
> 
> How many times have you seen, jay,ronnie,branch,Phil eating a egg salad sandwich, those guys are allways banging on about rice and chicken with protein shakes and other supps. Lee priest will sit in kfc and smash a bucket of chicken to pieces.
> 
> ...


Agree to an extent with Lee although sometimes he comes across as a bit of a dick. Was funny how he takes the p1ss out of Branch which to be fair I agree with, its no wonder he gets injured lifting stupid weights with shocking form, Ronnie lifted ridiculous weights with proper form and he didn't get injured.

Back in the day Lee did look incredible and he still looks awesome now (minus the tats but that's a personal thing).


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, proper funny fukcer!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha. Let's face it the girls he smashes will look fvcked up in their own way too. Who would find a tanned, duke nukem/***** hairstyled, inked up face manlet attractive? 100% srs.


Looks like he's done ok...

http://www.rxmuscle.com/articles/latest-news/1258-rhaine-priest-hit-me-with-your-best-shot.html


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

That tattoo on his face looks absolutely terrible. Seems like a bit of a [email protected] aswell


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Another video from Lee and to be fair I think he has a point.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me synthol biceps if ever I saw them


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cas said:


> You have got to love lee priest, he has no motives. ..he just says what he thinks and I love how sarcastic he is.
> 
> How many times have you seen, jay,ronnie,branch,Phil eating a egg salad sandwich, those guys are allways banging on about rice and chicken with protein shakes and other supps. Lee priest will sit in kfc and smash a bucket of chicken to pieces.
> 
> ...


Totally agree,I find him funny as fvck he's got the type of humour I like,not up himself at all and a bit whacky but he knows it.At least he actually has a personality unlike our current Mr O,Phil Heath makes Jay Cutler seem an interesting bloke.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Haha. Let's face it the girls he smashes will look fvcked up in their own way too. Who would find a tanned, duke nukem/***** hairstyled, inked up face manlet attractive? 100% srs.


There are plently of very attractive girls out there that like very different types of guys.

Even you might have a chance L Man


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lol. Good old Lee:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

2 hour movie of Lee training most body parts without the nonsense...nice watch as Lee was a favorite when i was growing up, heck of a physique for a short guy


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> What's peoples thoughts? I know alot of people who obsess over macros.
> 
> *can't get it to embed?


I wasn't expecting to enjoy that, but I did, pmsl.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love Lee Priest. Is it right that he is competing this year?

Cant watch the vids as at work.


----------

